

Ask HN: Recommend using Registered Agent or no? - xeto

Hello, I&#x27;m starting a small online business and I&#x27;m now in a position where I feel ready to create an LLC in my state.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking at using a company that specializes as a registered agent, so that my home address won&#x27;t be listed in the public filings (for privacy reasons).<p>The thing is that I can&#x27;t tell how one company is better than the others. There&#x27;s nearly zero credible ratings&#x2F;comments on the internet about them. The only differentiating factor is their pricing, which varies from $50-$300. A few of their &#x27;signup&#x27; forms aren&#x27;t even using SSL&#x2F;HTTPS, which makes me even more nervous about the overall quality of any of these services that I see, https or not.<p>Furthermore, all of their terms of services state that they&#x27;re not liable for any mishaps in any letters that may be lost or damaged even if it is in their possession, which makes any lawsuits against my LLC to be won by default (for non-response) in court. IF in the case the registered agent is found to be liable, a lot of them stipulate that the max damages covered are $X amount (ie, lower than $50k).<p>So I&#x27;m kind of wondering, how should I go about finding a reliable and safe registered agent to use?
======
captainmojo
I've used myself, friends/family, a lawyer, my CPA firm, and one of the
cheaper national services out there.

The best was my CPA firm, because they handle mail like clockwork and
contacted me through email when I got something, even attaching a scanned
copy. When it was a yearly report they'd even fill it out for me ($) and send
it (after asking, of course).

I think some mom-and-pop mailbox stores might also do this (the ones that make
it look like you have a real address and not a PO box, which I found helpful),
so if you're looking to use them for a mailing address it might make sense to
ask them about that as well.

With government paperwork, I've learned that "no news is good news".
Unfortunately, that's entirely predicated upon the reliability of receipt of
any news headed your way. The cheap service I used (LegalZoom) appears to have
not forwarded me a couple forms. Granted, I should have been watching for the
forms, and filled them out myself when I noticed I'd not been forwarded
anything, but the whole episode still got my status set to "REVOKED" with that
Secretary of State ($$$$).

I've also noticed that the business branch of my various Secretary of States
(CA, CO, IL, IA, NJ, MN) have always been sufficiently helpful over the phone.
They've given me plenty of advice and helped steer me through their respective
jungles of paperwork. Yours might also have an opinion about any RA service
you're considering.

